
Bank robber hires decoys on Craigslist, fools cops (2008) - EndXA
https://www.cnet.com/news/bank-robber-hires-decoys-on-craigslist-fools-cops/
======
rubyn00bie
Wikipedia has a pretty complete story for anyone interested in what happened:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Curcio](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Curcio)

